# intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3



## XE85 (7. September 2010)

*intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

bit-tech schreibt das intel den x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge CPUs nochmal überarbeitet hat und nun doch USB3 nativ integriert hat. Wieviele USB3 Ports der Chipsatz haben soll ist noch nicht bekannt. 

durch die 180° wendung von intel quasi in letzter Minute müssen die Mainboardhersteller ihre Boards allerdings nochmal überarbeiten - alle Designs waren auf einen seperaten USB3 Controller ausgelegt

Quelle: Intel backtracks on USB 3 | bit-tech.net

mfg


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Aha, nun also doch.
Ich konnte mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Intel einen neuen Chipsatz rausbringt, der wieder keinen USB 3.0 und SATA 3.0 Standart mit sich bringt und man deswegen dann bei Intel bis Mitte 2011 warten müsse.

Da werden sicherlich viele Mainboardhersteller etwas sauer sein, da, wie schon oben erwähnt, diese teilweiße ihre Mainboards nochmal umgestalten müssen.

-> Ich bin dann echt mal gespannt, ob man auch die volle Bandbreite nutzen kann.

Auf native SATA 3.0-Unterstützung werden Intel-Jünger scheinbar auch weiterhin verzichten müssen!


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Danke AMD Fuzion..


----------



## Explosiv (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Tja, man kann sich Standards gegenüber halt doch nicht verschließen, wenn man im Markt mitmischen möchte. 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



der Moloch schrieb:


> Danke AMD Fuzion..


Wieso jetzt das? 
Die APU von AMD hat doch nichts mit der Ausstattung und Chipsätzen von Intel-Mainboards zu tun.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt das?
> Die APU von AMD hat doch nichts mit der Ausstattung und Chipsätzen von Intel-Mainboards zu tun.


 
Es geht dabei um den wirtschaftlichen Druck, dem Intel ausgesetzt ist, da AMD USB 3 nativ auf ihrem neuen Chipsatz unterbringt.

Steht auch in der News..


----------



## Explosiv (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt das?
> Die APU von AMD hat doch nichts mit der Ausstattung und Chipsätzen von Intel-Mainboards zu tun.




Weil AMD mit Fusion schon nativ USB 3.0 anbieten wird und das wäre somit ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Das möchte Intel natürlich nicht, sonst wäre man auf verlorenen Posten und ein Verkaufsargument würde fehlen. Somit gerät Intel wohl nun in Zugzwang, aber wie sagt man: lieber spät, als nie .

Edit: verdammt, zu langsam 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



der Moloch schrieb:


> Es geht dabei um den wirtschaftlichen Druck, dem Intel ausgesetzt ist, da AMD USB 3 nativ auf ihrem neuen Chipsatz unterbringt.
> 
> Steht auch in der News..


Moment, der aktuelle 800er Chipsatz von AMD unterstützt nativ SATA 3.0 (6 Gbit) aber kein USB3.0 - und von einem neuen Cipsatz für Bobcat & Bulldozer war mir bisher noch nichts bekannt, bzw. dessen neue Features...!

Eigentlich sollte ha auch schon die 800er Reihe USB3.0 unterstützen, aber dann gab es ja Probleme, weshalb es man dann seien lies.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Genau, das Unternehmen Intel lebt in seiner eigenen Welt, völlig losgelöst von Konkurrenz und Wettbewerb.



Seit wann sind die Intelfabriken in Nord Korea?


----------



## XE85 (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Auf native SATA 3.0-Unterstützung werden Intel-Jünger scheinbar auch weiterhin verzichten müssen!



SATA6 war beim Chipsatz für den SB von anfang an eingeplant und wird auch nativ unterstützt - die x67 Chipsätze sind dann die ersten die beide neuen schnittstellen nativ anbieten

mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Moment, der aktuelle 800er Chipsatz von AMD unterstützt nativ SATA 3.0 (6 Gbit) aber kein USB3.0


 
Die Rede ist vom kommenden Fusion Chipsatz "Hudson".


----------



## Rizzard (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Auf welchen Sockel ist denn der X67 Chipsatz bezogen, auf 1155 oder 1356 oder beides?


----------



## XE85 (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

das "x" steht für den jeweiligen Buchstaben, also P oder H - damit ich nicht immer beide hinschreiben muss

mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Highend wird wahrscheinlich der x68..


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



XE85 schrieb:


> SATA6 war beim Chipsatz für den SB von anfang an eingeplant und wird auch nativ unterstützt - die x67 Chipsätze sind dann die ersten die beide neuen schnittstellen nativ anbieten
> 
> mfg


OK, hab mich vertan. Ich habs gerade noch mal nachgelesen, dass die H67 & P67 die ersten beiden Intel Chipsätze mit nativer SATA 3.0 Unterstützung sind. Allerdings sind es (erstmal) nur 2 Ports... - Danke für Richtigstellung. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht wieder so "Lanedesaster" wie beim P55 gibt, damit die SATA 3.0 und USB 3.0 Ports ihre voll Bandbreite nutzen können.


der Moloch schrieb:


> Die Rede ist vom kommenden Fusion Chipsatz "Hudson".


Aha, von dem dem und dessen Namen wusste ich noch nichts - wobei mir klar war, dass sowohl Bulldozer, als auch Bobcat einen neuen Chipsatz brauchen werden. Das wird dann wohl die 900er Reihe.


----------



## XE85 (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht wieder so "Lanedesaster" wie beim P55 gibt,



beim P67 und H67 werden es jeweils 8 Lanes sein + 20 Lanes von der CPU - alle natürlich 2.0

mfg


----------



## Glühbirne (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Wann werden denn die ersten Sandy Bridge CPU´s und Mainboards rauskommen?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



XE85 schrieb:


> beim P67 und H67 werden es jeweils 8 Lanes sein + 20 Lanes von der CPU - alle natürlich 2.0
> 
> mfg


Aha. Naja dann wirds ja reichen, alles andere wäre ja auch unklug von Intel gewesen.





Glühbirne schrieb:


> Wann werden denn die ersten Sandy Bridge CPU´s  und Mainboards rauskommen?


Naja, erste CPUs sollten ja noch 4.Q dieses Jahr erscheinen, ich allerdings rechne erst mit Anfang 2011.


----------



## Skysnake (7. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

sollte für 1356 nicht PCIE 3.0 kommen?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (8. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



Skysnake schrieb:


> sollte für 1356 nicht PCIE 3.0 kommen?


Es wurde der sandigen Brücke und dessen Chipsatz & Sockel auch Quadchannel nachgesagt. 

Wir werden sehen, was davon am Ende wirklich übrig bleibt!


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Kann mir eine Quad-Channel Speicheranbindung einfach nicht vorstellen. Der Leistungssprung von Dual auf Tripple ist ja marginal gering, kaum vorhanden. Ich glaube nicht, dass da wirklich nochmal mehr Leistung aus einem Quad-Channel gewonnen werden kann. Außerdem verkompliziert das die Boardherstellung ja noch mehr, da man nicht mehr mindestens 8 Layers wie bei X58 Chipsatz, sondern mindestens 10 benötigt.

Zudem bräuchte man ja dann ein Vielfaches von 4 an Ram-Slots. Und 8 Ram-Slots werden sich ja wohl noch nicht durchgesetzt haben im Desktop-Bereich. Also würden es wohl 4 werden, was weniger sind als beim jetztigen Sockel.


----------



## tm0975 (8. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



der Moloch schrieb:


> Danke AMD Fuzion..



war auch mein gedanke, amd hatte ja vorgelegt diesmal...


----------



## Skysnake (8. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Kann mir eine Quad-Channel Speicheranbindung einfach nicht vorstellen. Der Leistungssprung von Dual auf Tripple ist ja marginal gering, kaum vorhanden. Ich glaube nicht, dass da wirklich nochmal mehr Leistung aus einem Quad-Channel gewonnen werden kann. Außerdem verkompliziert das die Boardherstellung ja noch mehr, da man nicht mehr mindestens 8 Layers wie bei X58 Chipsatz, sondern mindestens 10 benötigt.
> 
> Zudem bräuchte man ja dann ein Vielfaches von 4 an Ram-Slots. Und 8 Ram-Slots werden sich ja wohl noch nicht durchgesetzt haben im Desktop-Bereich. Also würden es wohl 4 werden, was weniger sind als beim jetztigen Sockel.



Naja, der Leistungsunterschied ist in keinster Weise marginal, sondern sogar recht groß, nur wirst du, ich und so ziemlich alle anderen User hier einfach keine Anwendung/Nutzerprofil haben, die die Mehrleistung auch aufzeigt. Sowas kommt eigentlich erst in Servern mit sehr vielen Nutzerzugriffen zum tragen, oder wenn man halt wissenschaftliche Anwendungen hat, die halt auch die 96GB ram zuknallen und ständig im RAM rumrödeln wie die gestörten.


----------



## Krautmaster (9. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Die Bandbreite verdoppelt sich pro LAN bei Sandy Bridge für Sockel 1155. Also 5 Gb/s / Channel. Heißt USB3 etc reicht in Zukunft über einen Kanal angebunden zu werden. 

8x also so schnell wie heute 16x.

Außerdem sehen wir nur einen Dual Channel Controller wie heute auch schon auf 1156. Allerdings etwas optimiert.

Erst Sandy Bridge E für Sockel 1355 hat Tripplechannel und mehr PCI Lans aber ebenfalls Gen 3 wie auch der 1155. Alles in Allem beides sehr ausgewogene Platformen.

Man wird sehen wie es mit USB 3 aussieht. Schön wäre es jedenfalls. Bei SATA spielt jedoch weniger die Bandbreite, als die Latenz und IO eine Rolle. Ob 300 oder 600 MB/s lesenmerkt kaum wer, aber wenn die Zugriffszeit weiter Sinkt wirkt sich das schlagartig aus, genau wie die Random Lese / Schreibwerte. Da hat man noch genug Luft sogar mit Sata 2.

Quadchannel ist dann was für die Multi CPU Systeme und wirklichen Server CPU.


@Skysnake

2-> 3 Channel bringt bei den Nehalems heute wenig. Durch den integrierten Mem Controller hat sich die Bandbreite ohnehin verdoppelt. Jedenfalls wird erst SB E hier etwas besser optimieren und Tri Channel besser ausnutzen. Bisher ist es eher nette Zugabe als von Nutzen. 
Dein Beispiel wissenschaftliche Anwendungen passt in sofern nicht, dass diese ohnehin auf anderen CPU / Multi CPU Systemen laufen und hier ja die Anzahl der Controller mit Anzahl der CPU skaliert. Vorteil ist hier nicht die Geschwindigkeit, sondern die Möglichkeit 50% mehr Ram zu verbauen.


----------



## Skysnake (9. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Ach, so wissenschatliche Anwendungen laufen auch teils auf den 1356 Boards mit den Server CPU´s halt, um ECC Unterstützung zu haben mit den Boards. Dualprozessor Systeme werden da oft als Cluster genommen und gut ist. Quad-Systeme sind halt schon ne ganze Ecke teurer, und in Unis etc kommts meist nur drauf an wieviel Flops am Ende bei rumkommen fürs Geld


----------



## Genghis99 (9. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

1. Speicherinterface : War mir klar. Mehr Cores brauchen mehr Bandbreite.
2. Hat Jemand schon mal ein USB3 Gerät gesehen ?


----------



## Skysnake (9. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Lesertest 

Also es gibt schon einige externe Festplatten etc.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



Krautmaster schrieb:


> 2-> 3 Channel bringt bei den Nehalems heute wenig. Durch den integrierten Mem Controller hat sich die Bandbreite ohnehin verdoppelt.



naja, fast aber im Grunde hast du Recht, der nehalem hat keine bandbreitenprobleme im Moment, 3 statt 2 Kanäle bringen nur in wirklich RAM-lastigen Szenarien Vorteile ansonsten bewegt sichd as im kleinen einstelligen Prozentbereich, wenn überhaupt.

Zur Bandbreite: Ich hab bei meinem letzten PC-Update entsprechende benchmarks gemacht:

Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,33GHz, DDR2 - 800:
Lesen: 7087MB/s
Schreiben: 6683MB/s
Zugriffszeit: 74,4ns

Core i7 920 @ 4GHz, DDR3 - 1600:
Lesen: 14323 MB/s
Schreiben: 13223 MB/s
Zugriffszeit: 39,6ns

(Everest Speicherbench)


----------



## Rizzard (9. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Spielt bei diesem Vergleich der Speicher eine größere Rolle, die CPU+MB Kombo, oder sogar beides im Verhältnis gleich viel?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Spielt bei diesem Vergleich der Speicher eine größere Rolle, die CPU+MB Kombo, oder sogar beides im Verhältnis gleich viel?



Der Speicher und wie dieser angebunden ist spielt die größte Rolle, wie viele Channel, der Takt und wo der Speichercontroller sitzt. Das mainboard selbst spielt, sofern es die Kenndaten des Speichers unterstützt, kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## WhackShit007 (9. September 2010)

*AW: intels x67 Chipsatz für Sandy Bridge nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

hört sich für mich eher unspannend an diese sandybridge. obwohl intel eher zu lightpeak statt usb3.0 rät packens ses nun doch auf ihren neuen budget-sockel. na sollens se doch... zeigt wie unkonsequent sie intel grad am markt bewegt. sollte amd´s neue plattform dass schon onboard drauf haben wärs nicht schlecht, ansonstens halt abwarten..


----------

